# Plant in rice paddy, Pakistan.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I found this little plant growing in the rice paddies here with Ottelia aslimoides. Sorry for horrible pictures. Do you guys think it can be used in aquariums?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Tanan,
it's also Ottelia alismoides, now flowering 
I didn't know that O. alismoides can grow almost emersed like that, I thought the leaves would dry out.
Apparently this species is typical for rice paddies, it's naturalized also in northern Italy where rice is grown.

-Heiko


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s. Or do You mean the little herb growing next to the Ottelia?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

The little herb growing nexrt to Ottelia.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Closeups, please. This one will not be as easy.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Unfortunately that's all the pics I've for now. Will see if I can find any more of this plant.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Tanan said:


> Do you guys think it can be used in aquariums?


Whatever the plant is, I think, almost all plants growing in such habitats are interesting for testing in a tank. Even grasses.


----------

